# Approval from city/county to T off Main Line?



## Ross63GG (7 mo ago)

Hi All,

I've removed all the grass from my yard in preparation for new sod and I'm considering upgrading the irrigation before the new sod goes in.

The prior home owner installed an in ground 1/2" PVC system that is connected to a hose bib. I've been testing sprinklers on this and it doesn't seem to generate enough flow or psi as the 4 heads fail to fully pop up. I don't really understand this as a pressure gauge indicated 70 psi and a flow test indicated 7.5 GPM.

None the less, I'm considering upgrading the system to run off the main water line. Do I need to submit anything to the city/county to receive an approval before doing this? I'm about 20 minutes east of Tampa in Hillsborough county.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Are all 4 heads off of one 1/2" PVC pipe or do they have individual pipes?

I assume the 70 psi is at the hose bib? Does it still read 70 psi when all 4 heads are trying to flow water?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

If you are planning on tapping the main line downstream of the water meter and off of the right-of-way, I wouldn't think you would have a problem. Make sure you call 811 before you dig.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1 and check what type of backflow you need per your county/city.


----------



## Ross63GG (7 mo ago)

Automate said:


> If you are planning on tapping the main line downstream of the water meter and off of the right-of-way, I wouldn't think you would have a problem. Make sure you call 811 before you dig.


I live in a pretty standard Florida suburban neighborhood. The water meter is located In small area measuring approximately 9'×9' with the street and a sidewalk running parraellel to the area. The main line runs under the sidewalk up to my house. Is this area 9'x9' area the right of way?

If so, placing a T off the main line with the proper backflow preventer in the area after the sidewalk closer to my house is what I should do?


----------



## Ross63GG (7 mo ago)

Automate said:


> Are all 4 heads off of one 1/2" PVC pipe or do they have individual pipes?
> 
> I assume the 70 psi is at the hose bib? Does it still read 70 psi when all 4 heads are trying to flow water?


Correct. The 70 psi was measured at the hose bib and all 4 heads are off one 1/2" pvc pipe.

Im not quite sure how I'd measure pressure with the 4 heads installed. Maybe add a threaded pvc T somewhere in the 1/2" pipe?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Ross63GG said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> > Are all 4 heads off of one 1/2" PVC pipe or do they have individual pipes?
> ...


I assume you have the type of pressure gauge that connects to the hose bib? Do you have space to add a hose "Y" between the bib and the pipe to the heads?


----------



## Ross63GG (7 mo ago)

Automate said:


> Ross63GG said:
> 
> 
> > Automate said:
> ...


Yes, that is the type of gauge I have.

I think I'm misunderstanding. Do you mean a splitter at the hose bib so they one feeds the irrigation pipe and another feeds the pressure gauge? If so, yes, I do have room for that.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Ross63GG said:


> Yes, that is the type of gauge I have.
> 
> I think I'm misunderstanding. Do you mean a splitter at the hose bib so they one feeds the irrigation pipe and another feeds the pressure gauge? If so, yes, I do have room for that.


Yes, there will be some pressure drop between the water main and the spigot and then more through the 1/2 pipe to the heads. You can easily at least get a reading at the spigot with the water flowing. It will be less than the static pressure.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Ross63GG said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> > If you are planning on tapping the main line downstream of the water meter and off of the right-of-way, I wouldn't think you would have a problem. Make sure you call 811 before you dig.
> ...


My county has satellite maps with the property lines marked on them. If your county has them you should be able to tell from them.


----------



## Ross63GG (7 mo ago)

Automate said:


> Ross63GG said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that is the type of gauge I have.
> ...


That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Ross63GG (7 mo ago)

Automate said:


> Ross63GG said:
> 
> 
> > Automate said:
> ...


Is this something you Googled? Trying to figure out how to search for that in my county,


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Ross63GG said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> > If you are planning on tapping the main line downstream of the water meter and off of the right-of-way, I wouldn't think you would have a problem. Make sure you call 811 before you dig.
> ...


This is correct. As long as you are making the splice after the water meter that is your water line not the city/county's. Do your research and make sure you install the correct back-flow preventer per your local codes and call before you dig and you'll be all set!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Ross63GG said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> > Ross63GG said:
> ...


On the topic of right-of-way. You should be able to obtain the last survey from the county office or find satellite images online that show the lines. However some satellite images only show property lines and do not differentiate between right-of-way and your property and may show your property line as the street. A past survey is the best way as these ALWAYS show the right-of-way.


----------



## Ross63GG (7 mo ago)

Humbert810 said:


> Ross63GG said:
> 
> 
> > Automate said:
> ...


This makes sense. I'll give that a try.


----------

